# If you had implantation bleeding and are pregnant second time...



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Did you get implantation bleeding the second time around? I did with my first, about 4 days worth.

I don't know if i'm pregnant but i sure hope i am!!!! I am wondering if i should expect the same symptoms second time around...

Other than implantation bleeding...were your pregnancies basically the same? (re: nausea, craving, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I only had implantation spotting with my 3rd. The rest of the symptoms were pretty much the same in the beggining besides that.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I had light, one time implantation spotting with DD.

Nothing, or I missed it, with this pregnancy. I was looking for it so I really think there was nothing.

These to pregnancies have been totally different! I mean leg cramps are leg cramps, and puking is puking. But the rhythms are different, KWIM? The sensations of my uterus growing/changing and the baby's movements are different. Familiar, but different. My nose and taste buds are reacting to foods like in any pregnancy, but not the same way they did with DD.

I am positive this baby will be completely different than DD! I would not be surprised if they don't even look related, things seem so different!


----------



## mgeis01 (Sep 19, 2005)

I've only had implantation bleeding with my first pg.

Otherwise my pg have all been similar, although I had the worst sickness with my second.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I had a few days with all three of my pregnancies - enough to make me think I was starting my period.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I had implantation bleeding with my 1st pgcy (did not last much longer), and also with my 2nd and 3rd. This time, I didn't notice it at all - though like a PP, I may just have missed it, even though I was looking for it. Symptomatically, my two boys' pregnancies really were very similar, and this one has been different - nausea not as bad but lasting a long time, just like in theirs, etc.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I've only had implantation spotting with two out of the 11 pregnancies. More than anything else, it's a nice bonus.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i had a alot of implantation bleeding with my first....enought that was period like so when i found out i was pregnant at almost 8 weeks i was totally shocked!

with the 2nd and 3rd pregnancies i had no bleeding ,and they were nothing like my pregnancy with Emma.....and i'm having another girl!


----------



## bree-baby (Jun 2, 2007)

I had it with my last and this current pregnancy. I thought I as starting my period a week early. I only needed one pad both times. It really only showed on the toilet paper when I went to the restroom. Never lasted for more than maybe a few hours for me.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

I had implantation bleeding (and BAD cramps, bad enough to make me need to spend an afternoon in bed) with this pregnancy, and nothing with my first. So far, the pregnancies are very different -- but that might be because I'm in a very different headspace with them; the first was planned and very much wanted and came after 18 months of infertility while this pregnancy is a total suprize and oops.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

With my first I had implantation spotting, lots of cramping, and really sore breasts. This time around I didn't have one of those symptoms. I was still nursing a nearly 2yo, who was nursing quite often, so I don't know if that made it so my breasts didn't get sore. I had sore nipples eventually, but not in the beginning. I really didn't have any symptoms this time except for some weird emotions and dreams (these came before BFP which I got 10dpo).

Beth


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

i had lots of implantation bleeding with DS1 and quite a bit less this time around, but yes, i had it both times.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes I had it with both pregnancies but less show with this one. Totally different pregnancies. With #1 I didn't really feel pregnant. This one I was super sick at the beginning.


----------

